# Psychic Warrior Project Aura



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies - and their souls - to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies -- and their souls -- to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies -- and their souls -- to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies -- and their souls -- to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind control is only the first step...
World domination is the next...

Much like Men Who Stares at Goats, Psychic Warrior is a fictional tale taken straight from the pages of the once classified Trojan Warrior Program in Special Forces and written by someone who was in the unit and went through the training. Bob Mayer, former Green Beret understands first hand how the results of taking warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserting covert operatives into the real world can be devastating.

Bright Gate. HAARP. Remote Viewers. U.S. military operations so top secret that not even the president knew they existed. Now they have produced an elite group of commandos able to leave their bodies -- and their souls -- to fight anywhere, anytime, using the persuasive power of the human mind.

Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton is one of them. An ex-Green Beret, a man with no family, no ties, and nothing to lose, Dalton knows the most dangerous weapon in any arsenal is the mind.

Among the first Psychic Warriors to be battle tested on the virtual plane, Dalton has seen up close the damage and destruction the new weapons can cause. The memory will haunt him the rest of his days.

However, Dalton has a new set of enemies. Enemies that have existed for millennia. First, the Mithrans hiding in the peaks of the Himalayas and the other, the Priory, manipulating mankind in the shadows of the power elite. The technology that allows Dalton to be a Psychic Warrior gives these two groups the opportunity to battle each to the death. If they happen to wipe out mankind in the process, so be it.








http://www.amazon.com/Project-Aura-Psychic-Warrior-ebook/dp/B008BT6N4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345391752&sr=1-1&keywords=psychic+warrior+project+aura
The race is on to seize power and it falls to Dalton and his team to stop both the Priory and the Mithrans before they destroy all of humanity.


----------

